# What is your costume this year?



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

What is your costume this year? A repeat or something new? Bought or made? If you're making it, is it elaborate? Details pls!

We're a family of 6 + dog, so 7 costumes. Kids have chosen Mario Bros theme, and i've been working on our Bowser castle theme for decor inside and out (we host party). We've done mario-themed costumes before, so going for different characters this time around. I have a few helmets, hammers, clouds and such to work on for costumes. Need to start my fabric shopping. I typically work on costumes for about 3-4 weeks so still have time, just hoping to finish up all my paper mache projects first. Maybe another week and then i'm ready to switch gears.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

haven't decided yet but leaning toward assassin's creed. of the ideas i've had, i think i can do the most with that one without being terribly difficult or expensive. i thought about breaking out elvis again this year but it's only been a couple of years since the last time i did that one so i think i'll hold off another year.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

We're doing a pirate theme this year so I've just put together a fairly simple pirate outfit from different items I bought on eBay. I always try to do an elaborate costume but on the day I'm so busy that I never have time to put it all on properly, etc. so I'm trying to go a bit more basic so I can just throw it on quickly... I can't really help myself though, I'm still aging and distressing my costume, and I'll have some special effects make-up on, haha. I also made my sister's costume- she's going as a scary mermaid-like creature so I have made her a tail


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I will be a demented Southern Belle (inspired by Bette Davis in Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte but with Baby Jane's dementia).


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I sort of wear costumes as I open the drawbridge to allow the next group in the house.
I have an aluminum hand axe (medieval?) I am on the drawbridge with this axe in my hand and I tell them it;s made out of "Rubber" , then i strike against some steel, and I correct myself and say "Steel"-Rubber!"Which may add to some person's apprehension as they come in.
I often wear a suit coat that I have sewn on two large Lion heads at the shoulders. I also have on a black wild wig then I either have had my machine gun in my hands and I am making "BEEP!" sounds as the drawbridge comes down, then I step out onto the drawbridge and go "BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!" as I swing the barrel back and forth. Some people react to this charade, then I tell them, "I know you are just pretending to be afraid.. of Wall Mart Slippers!" 
The lions on my shoulders were actually Wal-Mart Slippers.
Then as the night goes on I might swap the machine gun for a long latex Centipede which I pretend to be a guitar as I try to "play" it, it seems to be actually biting me, and I'm thrashing in pain!
I get done thrashing in pain, I say:"And that's what they call "The Blues!"
My favorite Drawbridge video we ever made has me running out the door, running about 90 feet across the parking lot as my big black cape unfurls behind me.. for 90 FEET!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

We do an international talk like a pirate day party every year. So we don't usually do pirate theme for Halloween. But it's one of those costumes that can grow every year and just get better. You'll become addicted 

I like the scary mermaid!!

I am doing a broken doll for work. I do this every year but change it each year. So this year is a scarred up steampunk doll with a Venetian mask.


----------



## pikkupiri (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll be doing a demon-kind of half mask that leaves my jaw free so I can eat and drink without hassle. Not sure yet what I'll do with the rest of my body, wouldn't want to mess my couch with skin paint. I can post some progress pics later if anyone's interested!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Wednesday Addams. I tried doing it last year, but couldn't get a dress in time. This time I was early and bought the dress today.








I'm pretty excited. The best part is that I don't have to wear a wig!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Harley Quinn for one event posion ivy for another event.posion ivy was a diy costume.


----------



## Kristeria (Jul 6, 2015)

Funds are tight this year, so I'm improving on a homemade costume from a few years ago, Malice in Wonderland - blood-splattered light blue dress and white apron. For this year, I made a better apron, bought black and white striped tights and will be modifying a zombie flamingo to use as my purse. If all goes well, I'll post a picture of the finished costume.


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

*La Reine*

I finally bit the bullet and decid to go all out and commission a custom gown. I've dreamed of being Marie Antoinette for years, and since I'm going to the Stanley Hotel Halloween ball (eeee!), I figured what better time to go all out? I'm so freaking excited







Sorry for the bad quality screen shot, but it's the face I'll make when my dress arrives


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not going to have time to make mine till after Halloween. If I wear one I'll probably just wear the necromancer again.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

GhostPuppy said:


> Sorry for the bad quality screen shot, but it's the face I'll make when my dress arrives


Custom gown!?! Ooooh, how amazing it will be


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

This Year is a Killer Cannibal Clown called "Rabiecakes"...almost done his mask


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I am in love with the idea of Vector from the Minions movie, but I'm having trouble finding the orange sweat suit or track suit...


----------



## orangerayne (Sep 18, 2016)

a friend of mine gave me a purple and black corset last year. around valentines day i made a matching bustle skirt just for fun. i was thinking with a few accessories i could make a Cheshire cat costume. just got done making my cat ears today!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

This is the beginning of mine.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

This year I'm actually paying a gal to do my make up (She does the make up at the fright nights at Great America) so I was thinking maybe a skeleton or something intricate that I wouldn't be able to do on my own....


----------



## SkinOfSin (Sep 16, 2016)

Autopsy cadaver. Simple, cheap and dramatic. Pale makeup with sunken in shading, blood pooling on the back, white sheet dress, white cataract contacts, autopsy open wound stapled shut on my chest and a open toed heels with toe tag.


----------



## deadcowboy147 (Sep 22, 2016)

Trying to decide between a horrific killer clown or box head from evil withing. moneys a little tight so can't do both.


----------



## Mofy (Sep 12, 2016)

I am going as a jellyfish, The head is "80%"done, I would love to do a shiny clear coat on it (open to suggestions). Tentacles are ready, el-wire is ready, just need to put it all together. Should be ok this year


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll be going as Egon Spengler from Ghostbusters again this year (99% screen-accurate) with my scratchbuilt, cardboard Proton Pack for the huge street party on Oct. 29th.










My scratchbuilt Proton Pack (98% cardboard; the rest is mostly recycled bits from around the house. The ribbon cable is authentic and from ebay.


----------



## pikkupiri (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm doing pretty good progress on my demon mask, almost ready for paint!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

chachabella said:


> This is the beginning of mine.
> 
> View attachment 331865


I love this! Where did you get the dress? I remember wanting to do a creepy doll look awhile back but I had a terrible time finding a dress I felt would convey that old Victorian porcelain doll look. You nailed it, though.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I found it on ebay... a square dance dress!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282147064634?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It has been tea dyed to give it some age.

I still need to get a petticoat and bloomers.


----------



## pikkupiri (Sep 1, 2016)

Mask is painted! Now I only need to add a strap in the back to help hold it in place and some fabric on the inside to make it more comfortable to wear.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

My son likes to dress up as a pair. Last year we were Harley Quinn and the Joker. This year he decided that we would be Sloth and Mama Fratelli from the Goonies. He is autistic and has sensory issues, so a character like Sloth is perfect. He already has a Superman shirt so he just needs suspenders, and a pirate hat. It isn't anything that should pinch, scratch, or make him uncomfortable. Mama Fratelli is another easy character to put together. I just need to find a black dress, beret, and some fake tattoos.


----------



## paupershango (Oct 3, 2016)

For me this year I am going as Quicksilver from X-Men: Days of Future Past. 


I have not gotten all my pieces yet. My Stereo belt is being 3d printed at the local library, my jacket is coming, as is the pink floyd shirt. I have a belt with grommets in it to attach the stereo belt to. What I do have though is working out nicely for the costume. I also plan on dyeing my hair silver too .


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I am having a Star Wars theme to my party this year, I am doing a dark side older Obi Wan costume. Black robes instead of white and brown. I am sewing them myself.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

My original plans got scrapped because of my Husbands surgery so...

I HAVE NO IDEA!!!


----------



## Ciscojean (Oct 10, 2016)

The Jackal from 13 Ghosts. I made the cage and straight jacket. Still have to tweak the jacket a little but it's almost finished!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Field Research Scientist - studying zombies! 
I have my field kit with Zom-b Off (bug spray for me) and Zomb-B Away (water spray bottle for any costumed zombies I see), camera, zombie field guide, catch pole, bait bag of brains,etc
I will be wearing a Zombie Response Team shirt and my zoo docent safari vest along with an ID tag showing I am a resercher


----------



## Darksword (Aug 10, 2013)

*Same as last year.*


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Here are the bits of mine. The specimen tags will be taped to kiddos that are dressed as zombies &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I want to wear this again but I think I am way too big for it to fit now. The dress stretches some but I don't want to hose it.









Not like I actually have anywhere to go or we would be getting ToTs this year.


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

So I will be going as the Gargoyle Warrior, a costume I have been building for a couple of Halloweens! I have a post called Evolution of the Gargoyle Warrior that gives you a somewhat detailed description of all the many stages of construction, fabrication and painting.

I think it is an epic costume that is an absolute blast to wear due to the reactions of those that see it. It is however a real challenge to wear due to the levels of heat that your body creates with all the foam, prosthetics, wig, etc. Here are some pics of the newly revamped changes for this year. I completed the costume for a comic con we had in Edmonton where I live at the end of September so I had a dry(or sweaty)run before Halloween!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

my home made costume is quickly becoming 1/2 way decent cosplay


----------



## mel0822 (Oct 23, 2016)

zombie mummy/bride? I'm in a Thriller performance (1st time ). I found this little girl (attached story from ABC News via Pintrest). It was the ground layer to my thoughts. I originally was gonna go with a white nightgown but ended up going to a store and getting the following:
- the dress (too big but gonna wear a belt)? Need to rip it somehow, not sure what the best way is. Suggestions?
- 'cover-up' 
- cheesecloth to drape over my head, somehow

Father/daughter inspiration:















I think they all need to be dirtied up more or something similar.









Obviously not the entire thing but ya get the drift...


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Did a group costume this year. I've always hesitated doing them because I'm always afraid someone will flake out! But this time it came together great! We did The Village People! I was the singer/motorcycle cop. It was a blast!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I had to cut the eye holes wider. They were far too small and uneven. But the costume was a hit otherwise. If / when I get around to wearing it again I will spend more time on stippling my arms to match the mask better.


----------



## Skayda (Nov 2, 2016)

I went as "BEN Drowned" of Creepypasta fame. It was fun, I freaked a lot of people out, but, no one knew who I was actually supposed to be; they just assumed "Zombie Link" or some alternative version of Link. Smh. 

~Ami


----------



## Sandmann (Nov 8, 2012)

This year our Halloween is themed by Steampunk


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I only needed a costume for the small parade which marshalled-up outside my front door.
So what did I "Grab"?
A World war One helmet (Those silly "Flat"-looking ones)
A suit jacket with two lion heads sewn to the shoulders. and my "Rifle" I made many years ago after reading about the events at Ruby Ridge.
It has a long piece of 1/2 steel conduit for a barrel. I made a wooden stock for it, it has an extremely exaggerated "Banana" Bullet clip, and it has a nice strap.
I painted the following on the huge clip: The Jack Ruby Ridge Repeater (/-dog) (-Kid) (-Mom)
A couple of people saw this and understood.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Me and the wife. She is always a witch and im always Michael Meyers.....


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

My son and I as Sloth and Mama Fratelli:







He walked the neighborhood yelling "Hey you guys!" It was a blast.


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

went with a classic theme this year.


----------



## pikkupiri (Sep 1, 2016)

I was a demon! Based on my own sketch, was pretty pleased on how it turned out.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Halloween night


----------



## Ciscojean (Oct 10, 2016)

My Jackal costume. I had a lot of fun making this one. There are a few things I wish I had done differently but overall I was happy with it.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Went as 1 of the "Fallen 50" from Harry Potter , it was our Zombie Pubcrawl theme 
heres a ridiculous mirror selfie...I hate doing these


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Nothing spooky for me. I created Dr. Dinklage for work. A small man elevated by his studies.


----------

